# One for the bassers



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I did a daytrip to the Upper Noosa yesterday and tried out my latest acquisition, a Megabass Pagani Grand Siglett:








This thing looks a million bucks, has a superb action and drew plenty of strikes. Just one problem, no hookups! One strike even pulled the lure about a foot under water only for it to bob back up sans bass. I have read reports that this can be caused by the "W" hooks spinning around to face the body but I monitored mine and adjusted where necessary. Has anyone used these successfully? It's too pretty and expensive to be a dud!


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

scater said:


> This thing looks a million bucks


It nearly is!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

How does it look up there? I am planning a trip up there soon with some mates camping overnight. At least some bass are still around.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

How easy would it be to chance the hooks cannot see in the pic? Tis a sexy looking bug though.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

WayneD said:


> How does it look up there? I am planning a trip up there soon with some mates camping overnight. At least some bass are still around.


It's beautiful mate, water level and clarity are normal and the bass are about. We'll be up there for a few days camping from the 11th, will you be around?



ELM said:


> How easy would it be to chance the hooks cannot see in the pic? Tis a sexy looking bug though.


Not hard, what are you thinking, a treble?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

26-28th for me


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh well. Looks like you'll be getting an advance report from me then! I'll be focussing much more on surface presentations this trip, should be heaps of fun.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent. Hope you get on to a few. We are camping at campsite 13 about 2 1/2hrs Paddle from Harris hut I am told.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The furthest up we have been was campsite 9. We will hopefully go much further up this time. Based on previous experience I would think 2.5 hours to 13 would be a very quick trip up. I would suggest planning for at least another hour to factor in drink breaks and possible wind. And a twitchy casting hand when you pass some of the snags!


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

i use the smaller one which comes with trebles and have a great hook up rate these things are unreal bass love them and so do bream


----------



## Bunjey (Aug 27, 2010)

Beautiful lure! I hear they work a treat, but is that a 2 point floppy style hook? I have similar style lures, those hooks are weed proof, but hard to hook up on fish. try facing them down, which is a bugger for snags, and possibly its action, but may improve the hookup rate, unless they are just bashing at it, or striking short. A treble may not sit right, is heavier, and needs a splitring, but worth a try? Good luck, dont lose it!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

What have you got to lose, I would try a treble first, even a single would be worth a go, never know till you have go.


----------



## Mootly53 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been using one since xmas and i get about 70% hook rate , its an awsome lure , got it stuck in a tree and as i was on foot and ran out of time , im heading back on saturday and going for a swim to retreive it if i have to , it accounted for about 90% of the fish ive hooked since xmas


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

try single assist hook......deadset legendary by all reports already..fur underbelly,lifelike wings and pulse in water..


----------



## Mootly53 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got a tiemco soft shell cicada , went to my favourite creek to try it out , but the water was up about half a metre , but i gave it a go anyhow . The water was running a lot faster but i still got 3 nice bass over 30cm . the trebles are supersharp , but some casts the front treble caught the leader . The action on a slow wind was so real , as soon as i am able to retrieve my siglet fom the tree , i will have 2 killer bass lures.


----------



## Mootly53 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got a tiemco soft shell cicada , went to my favourite creek to try it out , but the water was up about half a metre , but i gave it a go anyhow . The water was running a lot faster but i still got 3 nice bass over 30cm . the trebles are supersharp , but some casts the front treble caught the leader . The action on a slow wind was so real , as soon as i am able to retrieve my siglet fom the tree , i will have 2 killer bass lures.


----------



## bassmaster30 (Dec 12, 2010)

i personly think that every1 should have 1 black gold stumpjumper 75mm if your in too bass


----------

